# Sustainable Living in Bangkok?



## StarvingSound (Dec 16, 2010)

Hello, I'm new here. I have just recently been thinking about transplanting to Thailand. I should have all my bills paid off in America then I plan on moving there. I am half Thai myself, which is the main reason I am intent on going. My question is if anybody thinks 2700 dollars a month is agood amount of money to be able to live in Bangkok or elsewhere. Can yout help me out? Another question I have is if there might be alot of othet expats around my age, which is 34. Mainly talking about fellow English speaking ones. Thanks.


----------



## Dave O'Dottu (Jul 15, 2009)

StarvingSound said:


> Another question I have is if there might be alot of othet expats around my age, which is 34. Mainly talking about fellow English speaking ones. Thanks.


There are relatively few expats of that age group in Thailand. 

There are some working for the ngo's in the north and some working as English teachers mainly in Bangkok. 

then there are the tourists but these are mainly college students. 

The vast majority of long-term expats in thailand are old, retired white men.


----------



## novafair (Mar 17, 2011)

2700 a month is ok but you need to secure a good condo. As with other countries, big part of the budget goes to accommodation.
cost of food and basic necessities are ok here. (unless you go to expensive restaurants which are scattered in bangkok)


----------



## StarvingSound (Dec 16, 2010)

Thanks, everybody. Still figuring out what I'm going to do.


----------



## Dark Knight (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi StarvingSound, well, I'm 37 and normally my company is planning on sending me to our Regional HQ in Thailand... So, if this materializes, there won't be only old people around! But it sure is a big step to take. Better have a company take charge of it for you, rather than going there by yourself. Drawback: once you lose your job, you have to leave, unless you enjoy the Thai citizenship (like you, I guess). 

I got also some friends over there of our age range, so I wouldn't be landing in "terra incognita". Let's see now whether it really happens.


----------

